

What is Transactional Email? - JonLim
http://blog.postageapp.com/2011/04/what-is-transactional-email/

======
JonLim
This is a short blog post that I wrote to try and explain exactly what
transactional email is and why you should use it.

I found that many people, in my daily conversations, had no idea of what
transactional emails are. As such, this is my attempt to shed some light on
what it is.

Would appreciate some feedback!

